# what is this plant?



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is the first time I have seen this. I must have bought it with a bunch of annuals to put in a hanging basket. they are growing up the side of the house. small white flowers and prickly balls. I've looked but can't seem to find anything. I cut open the ball and it's full of seed. I could dry and save I guess on the off chance they would grow but I do like these and would like to have a name for them. thanks! ~Georgia.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That pod looks like "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" be very very carefull.

I have no idea, but would like to know also.

Nancy


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I believe that is what we call wild cucumber (not edible).
http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=echlob


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is exactly what it is QB and I know now where it came from. I just had to have someone jog my memory. I bought several bags of soil from farmland this summer and it was full of what I thought was sprouted cuc. seeds. I just dumped it in several places and thought nothing of it. 

I have been pulling out those plants in those spots all summer before they had flowers and pods. I see they are considered a weed but I find them attractive with the flowers and pods and they cover up unsightly spots. they do encroach on places where they are not wanted but very easily pulled off. have to put a bag over the pods soon to save the seed. . thanks a bunch! ~Georgia.


----------

